# New 2009 27L Finally Delivered To Us This Afternoon And It Is Awesome!



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

After waiting for about 3 weeks from when we were suppose to get the 27L Loft Toy Hauler, it was delivered to us today. It had to travel almost 6 hours through a real hard rain storm so when it arived it was very dirty so I gave it it's very 1st bath in this driveway. It is a sweet camper and I can't wait to play with it and start modding here and there!

The only problem I see with it is putting up and taking down the loft seems like a pain in the butt....BUT we'll get used to it I suppose. It will be cool to have that loft this summer. This camper truely is like a miniature home!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new unit. Hope you have many happy times with it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Waitin' is the hardest part ain't it.....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Enjoy the new 27L!







It will serve you with many years of camping.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB. We got to see them being built at the Factory Rally. Pretty cool setup.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats!

-CC


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations! I know you were going crazy waiting for it. Hope you and your family have many enjoyable years with your new OB! Now, you know, you have to show pics!


----------



## maregold1 (Oct 25, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> After waiting for about 3 weeks from when we were suppose to get the 27L Loft Toy Hauler, it was delivered to us today. It had to travel almost 6 hours through a real hard rain storm so when it arived it was very dirty so I gave it it's very 1st bath in this driveway. It is a sweet camper and I can't wait to play with it and start modding here and there!
> 
> The only problem I see with it is putting up and taking down the loft seems like a pain in the butt....BUT we'll get used to it I suppose. It will be cool to have that loft this summer. This camper truely is like a miniature home!


I'm so glad that all is well at your household and that in the end the dealer, who shall remain nameless, came through. Keep us posted on all those mods, please.
Mary


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

maregold said:


> After waiting for about 3 weeks from when we were suppose to get the 27L Loft Toy Hauler, it was delivered to us today. It had to travel almost 6 hours through a real hard rain storm so when it arived it was very dirty so I gave it it's very 1st bath in this driveway. It is a sweet camper and I can't wait to play with it and start modding here and there!
> 
> The only problem I see with it is putting up and taking down the loft seems like a pain in the butt....BUT we'll get used to it I suppose. It will be cool to have that loft this summer. This camper truely is like a miniature home!


I'm so glad that all is well at your household and that in the end the dealer, who shall remain nameless, came through. Keep us posted on all those mods, please.
Mary
[/quote]

Hey Mary, Those guys were mentioned by name a few times during this screwed up deal. I may have used their names in vain a few times too! But in the long run...I got a good deal and a very nice camper out of it. It's still sitting in our driveway, loft raised and giving tours daily to family and courious friends....LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> After waiting for about 3 weeks from when we were suppose to get the 27L Loft Toy Hauler, it was delivered to us today. It had to travel almost 6 hours through a real hard rain storm so when it arived it was very dirty so I gave it it's very 1st bath in this driveway. It is a sweet camper and I can't wait to play with it and start modding here and there!
> 
> The only problem I see with it is putting up and taking down the loft seems like a pain in the butt....BUT we'll get used to it I suppose. It will be cool to have that loft this summer. This camper truely is like a miniature home!


I'm so glad that all is well at your household and that in the end the dealer, who shall remain nameless, came through. Keep us posted on all those mods, please.
Mary
[/quote]

Hey Mary, Those guys were mentioned by name a few times during this screwed up deal. I may have used their names in vain a few times too! But in the long run...I got a good deal and a very nice camper out of it. It's still sitting in our driveway, loft raised and giving tours daily to family and courious friends....LIFE IS GOOD








[/quote]

Careful on the tours, your new carpet will be worn and dirty before you and the family can enjoy it...lol I'm glad everything worked out for you. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do. Lucky you though camping is 1000 times better near you in the woods than it is in boreing hot old Florida


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

congrats. i know how excited nicole and i where when we picked up our trailer last weekend. enjoy!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations on delivery!!!! How exciting!! Looking forward to seeing photos!!


----------

